# Hs1132 tensioner springs



## D7rknuut (Aug 26, 2016)

Well I took the tensioner springs for the drive belt apart and can't seem to figure out how they go back together and which orientation to put that back on, any ideas or illustrations on how the springs are suppose to look attached? I have a older hs1132 track drive blower. Thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sometimes it helps to look at the parts diagrams.

Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site

Otherwise, someone may be along to point you in the right direction.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

D7rknuut said:


> Well I took the tensioner springs for the drive belt apart and can't seem to figure out how they go back together and which orientation to put that back on, any ideas or illustrations on how the springs are suppose to look attached? I have a older hs1132 track drive blower. Thanks!



Send me a PM with your email; I've got a few pages of service materials I can share with you.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Send me a PM with your email; I've got a few pages of service materials I can share with you.


Robert, he has only one post, he won't be able to send you a PM yet (he needs to have at least 10 posts I think to be able to send a PM).


----------



## D7rknuut (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks guys I managed to find a similar post on here that someone already posted the page from the service manual. I just ended up going down to the hardware store with the original springs and got new ones that were just a smudge smaller and it made the tensioner go just the right spot. Does anybody know where to get a pdf copy of the entire service manual?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

As far as I know there is no Honda free PDF Service Manual download (there is a user or owners manual). If you want a complete Service Manual you have to buy it on either eBay or Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/Honda-HS1132-blower-Service-Repair/dp/B00IOQJROC

Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow Blower Service Repair Shop Manual | eBay

I got myself a manual from eBay for $30 (slight defect on front page, which I did not mind)


----------



## BobC (Jan 4, 2021)

I have a Honda 1132 that keeps throwing the drive belt. After the first time this happened, I replaced both the drive and auger belt with OEM belts. I have reason to believe that the previous owner may have put the drive pulley on backwards. Does anyone have a shop manual image of the correct orientation or a photo of the drive and auger pulleys?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BobC said:


> I have a Honda 1132 that keeps throwing the drive belt. After the first time this happened, I replaced both the drive and auger belt with OEM belts. I have reason to believe that the previous owner may have put the drive pulley on backwards. Does anyone have a shop manual image of the correct orientation or a photo of the drive and auger pulleys?


is the bottom belt keeper present?


----------



## BobC (Jan 4, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> is the bottom belt keeper present?


Thanks for your reply. I will have to check tonight and get back to you.


----------



## BobC (Jan 4, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> is the bottom belt keeper present?


I just looked online at the image for the driven pulley and see 4 items associated with keeping the belts in place: 2 belt stoppers mounted along side the drive pulley (they are both definitely in place), a belt protector under the drive wheel ( I will check tonight to see if it is there), and a belt guide (will also check tonight if that is in place). Are there others I should be looking for?


----------



## BobC (Jan 4, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> is the bottom belt keeper present?


One other thing. It appears to me that the drive pulley tension wheel is not exactly in line with the drive pulley. It appears that if the drive pulley was mounted 180 degrees from its current position, it would


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BobC said:


> One other thing. It appears to me that the drive pulley tension wheel is not exactly in line with the drive pulley. It appears that if the drive pulley was mounted 180 degrees from its current position, it would


if you could post a picture that would really help . Bob. the flat side of the drive pulley should be to the rear or facing engine.


----------



## BobC (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks. Will grab a photo this evening.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BobC said:


> Thanks. Will grab a photo this evening.


I have a machine in garage with bucket off and will take a picture as soon as I can get the wife out of bed. she is the online camera picture taking posting whiz

if that drive pulley is on backwards that will be a first for me but I have learned anything is possible....


----------



## BobC (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks so much. And thanks to your wife.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here youre right. the belt should be nice and straight


----------



## BobC (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you. It looks to me like the "thicker" side of the drive pulley is pointing towards the front of the unit. Is that correct?


----------



## BobC (Jan 4, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> here youre right. the belt should be nice and straight
> View attachment 173200


Here is a photo of my situation. The bucket is still attached. I will have time to remove it this Wednesday to see about the bottom belt keeper. I think you can see that the drive tension pulley and the drive pulley are not exactly lined up. If you were to look at your unit straight on from the top down, is the drive pulley in the same orientation







as mine?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BobC said:


> Here is a photo of my situation. The bucket is still attached. I will have time to remove it this Wednesday to see about the bottom belt keeper. I think you can see that the drive tension pulley and the drive pulley are not exactly lined up. If you were to look at your unit straight on from the top down, is the drive pulley in the same orientation
> View attachment 173214
> as mine?


you dont have to remove bucket to change drive belt or check the bottom belt guide. just put blower in service position and check from bottom. shut off gas first and make sure it doesnt leak from cap. i do this all the time. i use a 4X4 piece of wood to rest the bucket on for support.


----------



## BobC (Jan 4, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> you dont have to remove bucket to change drive belt or check the bottom belt guide. just put blower in service position and check from bottom. shut off gas first and make sure it doesnt leak from cap. i do this all the time. i use a 4X4 piece of wood to rest the bucket on for support.


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## BobC (Jan 4, 2021)

BobC said:


> Thanks. Will do.


I just put the blower in the service position. Realized that the belt was outside the belt protector under the pulley. Fixed that issue and the unit is running just fine. Thanks so much for your help and the photos.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BobC said:


> I just put the blower in the service position. Realized that the belt was outside the belt protector under the pulley. Fixed that issue and the unit is running just fine. Thanks so much for your help and the photos.


good catch and good news. thanks for the update.


----------

